
Don't Let the Bastards Get You Down - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/dont-let-the-bastards-grind-you-down-42df24b347fa#.mtgoj66l2
======
draw_down
> He didn't say it... but he didn’t have to say it.

Hmm.

~~~
seanyo
Hey there - author here. Happy to talk about the piece if you'd like to.

